# Collie/Whippet cross?



## huskylover23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi

we had whippets when we were kids and they were lovely. do you think this will be an ok cross?

http://www.nasatrust.co.uk/rescue_dogs.htm

this little lad called leo is at one of the homing centres think we may go and see him x


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

He looks like he has some terrier in him! Maybe it's just puppy-jowels? Anyway, he looks looooverly! He'll be fast, that's for sure, and probably pretty clever, I'd guess. What a charmer he is!


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks more like a Saluki X than a collie X.

Def has the Saluki Ears and markings on body.

Beautiful doggy. He looks just like my Charlie. :thumbup:

If your looking for a lurcher have you tried LurcherLink?

Lurchers are wonderful dogs and dont need alot of exercise, but personally ive never had a collie cross and always thought they would need more mental stimulation than any other dog. The whippet x I do have and he is the best dog I could ever ask for.


----------



## toller (Aug 25, 2010)

I've met a few Lurchers at events and they are great dogs, but all of the ones I have met do best with a job to do. Or at least a fun activity like lure coursing or even rally.
Great dogs! He is definitely worth a check out.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

huskylover23 said:


> Hi
> 
> we had whippets when we were kids and they were lovely. do you think this will be an ok cross?
> 
> ...


Mmm certainly from the photograph he doesn't look a straight whippet x collie cross. I know several and they don't look remotely like that.
He looks a nice young dog though.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

He really, really does look like there is some terrier in him, I agree Phoenix!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

He looks like a lovely boy. Def looks like there is some other breed/s in there as well though. Those big drop ears dont seem to belong to a Collie or a sighthound!!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> He looks like a lovely boy. Def looks like there is some other breed/s in there as well though. Those big drop ears dont seem to belong to a Collie or a sighthound!!


my girls have those drop ears & are full whippets but most of the time they are upright!!! my mate has a collie x whippet but dosent look like that i must admit! but who oculd resist a face like that! "love me! love me!"


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> He looks like a lovely boy. Def looks like there is some other breed/s in there as well though. Those big drop ears dont seem to belong to a Collie or a sighthound!!


My Charlie boy has those massive ears and hes a Saluki x Greyhound.


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

he looks lovely, but i'd take faith home tomorrow


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Horse and Hound said:


> He really, really does look like there is some terrier in him, I agree Phoenix!


I do agree with the beard he looks a bit beddy. Maybe hes a Saluki X Beddy??


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe it the Saluki that gives him the beard like this one:


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks very like Ollie from the book Walking Ollie and he was a saluki cross that was my first thought.


----------



## huskylover23 (Feb 9, 2010)

he does look very lovable. i dont mind the beard, lady has a black tash 

i too love faith but they wouldnt let us have her


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

:001_wub: Very cute! I was thinking saluki x too, looks like he has a slightly wiry coat than fully smooth but maybe its just the colouring.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Looks more like a Saluki X than a collie X.


That's what I thought, he's screaming Saluki lurcher to me. In which case they have a bit of a rep as being bundles of trouble. :lol:


----------



## huskylover23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Werehorse said:


> That's what I thought, he's screaming Saluki lurcher to me. In which case they have a bit of a rep as being bundles of trouble. :lol:


how do you mean? would it all be too much with a baby too?


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

He looks a bit like Bizkit, who also has those big drop ears with the crease in them and holds them back most of the time (but looks like the pup in the photo when he relaxes them). Sorry to say my Bizkit is of unknown parentage, but most people who see him run say he has sight-hound in him. He is very high energy when on a run but calm as calm can be in the house and great with my grandchildren.

Hope he fits in with what you are looking for, he's certainly gorgeous


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

As far as I'm aware Salukis can be a bit high-maintainence emotionally. Just what I've heard on the grapevine, no real experience myself. There's a book called "Walking Ollie" which is someone's diary of getting a saluki lurcher from a rescue and it's just stuck in my mind that they are a bit loopy.

But all dogs are different even within breed, never mind a cross. The only way to get a real idea is to meet him a few times.

He is very lovely - I wouldn't be able to resist him, loopy or not. :lol::lol:


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Salukis are prone to having Selective hearing.

That is their only downfall. 

Weve had Charlie for coming up to 2 years now and when we first got him for the first year he would run off and had practically no recall. Since doing some HARD training with him it has got to the point now that he comes back after about 10 minutes. Compaired to the 2 hours! then I believe we are doing well with him.

If you have him as a pup just make sure that you train Recall as a priority.

I wouldnt say they were more sensative than any other sighthound. I have a Greyhound who is more sensative than Charlie. I also know of a 3-legged Saluki X who isnt fazed by anything.

If you are really interested in him I would def do your reseach into training Salukis as it can be a bit harder than any other lurcher. 

Your best place to go to find out about training them is LurcherLink, there are hundreds of members on there that have Saluki and saluki x's. Some people that have had saluki's from a pup have no problems with their recall, so may be good to get some tips off them.

Im always here too if you need help or advise


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I can't find him


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I can't find him


Hmm maybe he has gone to his new home.


----------



## huskylover23 (Feb 9, 2010)

he isnt in the rehomed section. i wonder where he is


----------

